# How do you know of a shock is bad????



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I know when one is bad off the get go but when you take the spring off the shaft and push the rod down should it come back up on its own or should it stay where you push it???


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

If its an oil shock it could be leaky & you'll see it. 

You could push down on both sides individually and see if you can tell the difference.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Well I know on my truck when I push the rod in it comes back up but on these atvs the rod seems to stay down when I push in the rod I have to pull the rod back up for it to stay


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

All of them or just. This one? If just this one then yeah I say it's bad.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

no all of them are doing it i mean my bike rides good just wondering as it seems weird i figured a shock is a shock lol.....o well i was just curious....do you remember when yall did steves hl springs on his if his rod on the shock would stay compressed or did it wanna shoot right back up


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

That's what I Was trying to remember but it's been so long.... plus, I dont think we even tried to compress them while the spring was off.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

They're oil filled shocks, not gas charged. - They won't "pop up" on their own, even brand new. 

Springs hold the weight up, shocks keep it from bouncing like a pogo-stick. As long as it has resistance when compressing/extending the rod then it is doing it's job, BUT over time that resistance will get less & less causing the bike to bounce more when going over bumps instead of absorbing them as designed.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

So I guess if you can press them in & pull them back really easy, they're shot.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

yep which means mine are good, good deal i have to push mine in and pull mine out they wont go either way on their own.....it rides good i was just wondering since i took the rod covers off and was experimenting lol


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

I take the covers off all mud bikes. All those dust covers do on a mud machine is hold muck & moisture in to cause grief.


----------

